# Pas de son avec la sortie Jack MBP et une TV LCD



## Fuilgy (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

déjà petite présentation (je suis nouveau). Alexis, fin d'étude ingénieur informatique et chef de projet à Paris, passionné par les nouvelles technologies et tous ce qui tourne autour de la planète PC.

J'en viens à ma question, j'ai donc acquis récemment une TV LCD Samsung LE32R86BD, j'ai connecté mon MacBook Pro via la sortie dvi au port Hdmi de mon écran, jusque là tout fonctionne très bien mais lorsque je décide de relier la sortie audio de mon MBP aux entrées RCA de mon LCD j'ai plus de son.

Dans le menu de la télé j'ai accès à la fenêtre de configuration du son mais la partie "son externe" (je sais plus exactement ce qu'il est écrit) est grisé.

Dans la partie préférence système du Mac, dans le gestionnaire de son, le menu reste soit sur "enceinte interne" soit sur "écouteur" lorsque le Jack/RCA est branché.
Le câble est du type : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai donc pas de son qui sort de la TV et ni du MAC. Pour avoir le son sur le MAC tout en ayant le câble branché je dois décocher la case silence dans l'onglet entrée ou sortie (normal me diriez-vous), mais toujours rien ne ce passe sur la TV.

J'espère que quelqu'un va pouvoir me venir en aide.

Merci.

Cdlt,

Fuilgy.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi 

que le son ne sorte pas de la TV, je veux bien te croire, mais qu'il ne sorte pas du portable, là tu n'en sais rien 

il serait bon de commencer simplement par tester les deux appareils, histoire de voir lequel déconne/est mal réglé ! 

1) branche un casque sur ton portable; le son est il audible ? 
2) branche un autre périphérique sur ta TV (lecteur mp3 par exemple); cela fonctionne t il ? 
3) éventuellement tester un autre cable mini-jack/rca

à+


----------



## Fuilgy (24 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Lorsque des écouteurs sont branchés sur le MBP, j'entend très bien le son.
Sinon pour la télé je n'ai pas testé avec un lecteur MP3, étant au bureau en ce moment je ferais ça ce soir.

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Fuilgy a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Lorsque des écouteurs sont branchés sur le MBP, j'entend très bien le son.
> Sinon pour la télé je n'ai pas testé avec un lecteur MP3, étant au bureau en ce moment je ferais ça ce soir.
> ...


 
donc le macbook est hors de cause... à moins que le taux d'échantillonage de sortie ne soit pas géré par la TV, mais je ne m'étalerai pas sur le sujet, ce n'ets pas mon rayon 

reste à tester la TV .... rdv sur un forum samsung...

à+

ps: personnellement, j'ai connecté mon mini intel par fibre optique, aurais tu une entrée son digitale sur ta tv ?


----------



## Gz' (24 Juin 2008)

Petit truc con, mais t'es sur que t'as bien branché tes RCA sur les bonnes prises de ta TV ? 

Parce qu'en général les options  "Son externe" c'est pour re-diriger le son de ta TV sur un ampli ou un autre set d'enceintes.

Le problème qui peut se poser : Tu indique que ton mbp est branché en HDMI, pour une TV, HDMI = son + image donc peut être que ta TV veut recevoir le son seulement par le HDMI.

Essaie de la connecter via VGA si tu a une entrée (ou composante) logiquement tu aura deux entrée RCA pour chacune de ces entrées.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Gz' a dit:


> Petit truc con, mais t'es sur que t'as bien branché tes RCA sur les bonnes prises de ta TV ?
> 
> Parce qu'en général les options "Son externe" c'est pour re-diriger le son de ta TV sur un ampli ou un autre set d'enceintes.
> 
> ...


 
pas con du tout !!!!!

évidemment!!! 

pour avoir le son sur la tv, il faut sélectionner une entrée "complète" vidéo + son (entrée 1 ou 2 en général) et là tu auras le son...mais pas d'image ! 

dans ce cas présent, c'est une des entrées hdmi qui est sélectionnée, tu vois l'image mùais tu n'as pas de son, rien de plus normal !!!

Bien vu 

donc, deux solutions: 

1) brancher le mac, non pas en hdmi mais en RCA triple (rouge-blanc pour le son et jaune pour la vidéo), avec ce genre d'adaptateur video + ton cable audio actuel

2) brancher la sortie son sur un ampli

à +


----------



## Fuilgy (24 Juin 2008)

Oui effectivement je suis branché en HDMI mais je vois mal comment faire passer le son avec l'hdmi. (oui je suis sur d'avoir bien branché les câbles).

Sinon ce que vous me dites me paraît effectivement logique. reste à brancher le tout sur un ensemble home cinema, mais je pensais tout de même qu'on pouvait avoir le son via RCA ... dommage de claquer encore 200  et plus pour du son.

Je vais tout de même continuer à me renseigner.

Merci à vous !


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Fuilgy a dit:


> Oui effectivement je suis branché en HDMI mais je vois mal comment faire passer le son avec l'hdmi. (oui je suis sur d'avoir bien branché les câbles).
> 
> Sinon ce que vous me dites me paraît effectivement logique. reste à brancher le tout sur un ensemble home cinema, mais je pensais tout de même qu'on pouvait avoir le son via RCA ... dommage de claquer encore 200 &#8364; et plus pour du son.
> 
> ...


 
1) tu ne peux pas brancher le son en hdmi, car le mac ne le fourni pas par là ! ton cablage est correct, pas de soucis

2) ben oui, tu as le son en RCA, fais le test ! Sur ta tv, choisis l'entrée à laquelle tu as branché le cable et tu auras le son..... mais pas l'image 

à moins de pouvoir demander à la tv de sélectionner indépendamment l'entrée son et l'entrée vidéo, je vois pas comment tu y arriverais !

à +


----------



## Fuilgy (24 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> 2) ben oui, tu as le son en RCA, fais le test ! Sur ta tv, choisis l'entrée à laquelle tu as branché le cable et tu auras le son..... mais pas l'image



Oui je veux bien te croire, mais je n'en ai que faire d'avoir le son sans l'image et inversement 


Arlequin a dit:


> à moins de pouvoir demander à la tv de sélectionner indépendamment l'entrée son et l'entrée vidéo, je vois pas comment tu y arriverais !



C'est quand même dommage de repasser en VGA pour avoir le son, je suis très satisfait de la qualité d'image en HDMI et c'est encore plus frustrant et idiot de pas pouvoir gérer l'image en HDMI et le son de la TV en même temps ... bref.



Arlequin a dit:


> à +



À bientôt.

Fuilgy


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Fuilgy a dit:


> Oui je veux bien te croire, mais je n'en ai que faire d'avoir le son sans l'image et inversement
> 
> 
> C'est quand même dommage de repasser en VGA pour avoir le son, je suis très satisfait de la qualité d'image en HDMI et c'est encore plus frustrant et idiot de pas pouvoir gérer l'image en HDMI et le son de la TV en même temps ... bref.
> ...


 
tu ne m'as pas compris je pense

1) je ne te propose pas d'avoir le son OU l'image, mais simplement de tester que la TV fonctionne bien et reçoit le signal audio du mac ! 

2) si on considère que sur ta tv, tu peux demander d'avoir la vidéo par HDMI et le son, via une autre entrée, c'est tout bon ! mais je ne penses pas qu'une telle option soit disponible > à vérifier dans le manuel samsung

3) je suis d'accord avec toi concernant ma proposition, qui à ma connaissance et la seule pratique actuellement, de connecter la video par un cable RCA > pas aussi bon qu'en HDMI ! on est d'accord... mais en attendant, tu es "dépanné" et cela te coute moins cher qu'un ampli


----------



## Gz' (24 Juin 2008)

Oula !! ne surtout pas connecter la video avec le RCA Jaune ! (résolution mac de merde image très degradée)


Ce qu'il te faut faire :
 -Adaptateur dvi-vga (mêm pas 5 dnas tout bon magasin d'info , si t'en a pas déjà)
La qualité ne sera en rien dégradée (Ca fait des années qu'on affiche de la très grosse résolution en VGA, vieux écrans CRT qui monte dans les 2xxx*1xxx, pas de soucis à ce faire de ce coté la).

-Mettre le son sur les prises RCA qui doivent en toute logique se trouver à coté de ton entrée VGA


----------



## asticotboy (24 Juin 2008)

Fuilgy a dit:


> Oui effectivement je suis branché en HDMI mais je vois mal comment faire passer le son avec l'hdmi. (oui je suis sur d'avoir bien branché les câbles).
> 
> Sinon ce que vous me dites me paraît effectivement logique. *reste à brancher le tout sur un ensemble home cinema*, mais je pensais tout de même qu'on pouvait avoir le son via RCA ... dommage de claquer encore 200 &#8364; et plus pour du son.
> 
> ...


 

Posté ailleurs : ...Derrière ma TV, il y a une prise nommée "PC", je branche donc le G4 à ce port en utilisant le câble qui me permettrait de connecter mon G4 à son écran d'origine. Il y à aussi une prise jack à laquelle je connecte un câble du cul du G4 à ma TV (n'importe quelle câble jack), comme si ma TV représentait mes enceintes. Et comme ma TV est elle même reliée à un home cinéma, le son sort du home cinéma, et l'image sur ma TV.
Voili voilou...

-> Bon ce n'est pas un MP, mais bon ! Rien n'est branché directement à mon home cinéma, tout est branché à la TV... si mon home cinéma est débranché le son sortira logiquement de la TV.


----------



## Fuilgy (24 Juin 2008)

Gz' a dit:


> Oula !! ne surtout pas connecter la video avec le RCA Jaune ! (résolution mac de merde image très degradée)
> 
> 
> Ce qu'il te faut faire :
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi un câble video sortant d'une carte graphique brancher sur un port HDMI ne se combine pas avec un câble audio brancher sur une entrée audio ? de plus les deux composans Hardware n'ont pas de rapport direct ...
Cela vient de la TV mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'il n'y a pas de façon de sortir le son de la télé via un pc en HDMI.

Merci à vous .

Fuilgy


----------



## Gz' (2 Juillet 2008)

Avec un peu de retard.

C'est assez simple.

Tu as une entrée son sur chacune des entrées de ta tv (la peritel comprends le son, le jaune / blanc/ rouge comprends le son, le hdmi comprends le son, vga + rouge / blanc  etc ...).

Quand tu séléctionne, une source avec ta TV ( hdmi, vga, analogique 1 etc ..) il prends l'entrée son liée à l'entrée. Ca me paraît tellement logique que je sais pas trop comment l'expliquer.

La tv ne peux pas parcourir toutes les entrée pour détecter s'il y a du son ou non.. car plusieurs périphériques peuvent être branchés et fonctionner en même temps. (une console + un ordinateur par exemple)

Bon, c'est pas super clair, en espérant que ça t'aide quand même un peu


----------



## kadet55 (2 Juillet 2008)

salut moi j'ai un mac book pro et une samsung lcd que je branche ensemble pour lire les divx ou seurfer ca depend .

je branche la video avec un dvi-vga (prise pc de la samsung )
et le son avec un mini jack male -mini jack male (de la sortie audio a l'entree derriere la tele ) 
attention sur ma samsung la prise jack femelle derriere ma tele ne ressemble gere a une prise jack donc bien regarder .

voila ca marche tres bien 
salut


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juillet 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut moi j'ai un mac book pro et une samsung lcd que je branche ensemble pour lire les divx ou seurfer ca depend .
> 
> je branche la video avec un dvi-vga (prise pc de la samsung )
> et le son avec un mini jack male -mini jack male (de la sortie audio a l'entree derriere la tele )
> ...


 

Apriori le même branchement que moi... donc Fuilgy, essaie ça !


----------



## kadet55 (2 Juillet 2008)

salut asticotboy 
c'est peu couteut et la qualite est tres honorable .


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juillet 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut asticotboy
> c'est peu couteut et la qualite est tres honorable .


 
Si en plus tu relies ta tv à un home cinéma, ça devient bien plus qu'honorable !


----------



## cbrunon (5 Juillet 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut moi j'ai un mac book pro et une samsung lcd que je branche ensemble pour lire les divx ou seurfer ca depend .
> 
> je branche la video avec un dvi-vga (prise pc de la samsung )
> et le son avec un mini jack male -mini jack male (de la sortie audio a l'entree derriere la tele )
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

Alors moi je veux faire la même chose avec un MacMini. J'ai une télé LCD Samsung LE40BDX. J'ai branché mon mac mini sur le port VGA de ma télé (adaptateur DVI VGA et câble VGA VGA), et le son sur le port audio avec minijack des deux côtés. Et ben ça marche pas, ma télé me dit que "le mode n'est pas pris en charge". J'ai fait la même chose avec mon MacBook en passant en recopie vidéo, ça marche, mais avec le macmini, ya un blême. Si vous savez comment régler ce problème, merci d'avance 

Bonne soirée,
Claire


----------

